# Oleaut32.dll could not be opened,please help!



## estefaniap (Jul 27, 2007)

I have windows vista and never had any problem with it. But I bought a study guide book that comes with a software and whenever I try to install it the error "the file C:\\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll could not be opened. Please check that your disk is not full and you have access to the directory". 
I know my disk is not full and I do have access, if it mean running it as an administrator. I could not find a similar error message anywhere and the people who manufactures this software could not help me.
Does anybody know what this means and what I could do to resolve it?
Thank you!


----------



## DCasi34 (Apr 7, 2005)

Check this thread it relates to a Java problem.
http://www.mtekk.com.au/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/37628/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------

